# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  Atlantic City Pro 11-12.09.09- Συμμετοχη Καραμανλακη !!

## Muscleboss

*Στο παρόν τόπικ μετεφέρθηκαν καποια ποστς από το αφιερωμα του Μανωλη Καραμανλακη τα οποια σχετίζονται με τον αγώνα Atlantic City Pro που πραγματοποιείται στις 11 & 12 Σεπτεμβρίου και συμμετεχει ο Μανώλης !!!*
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------*

μια πρώτη διαφημιστική αφίσα του αγώνα (δε νομίζω οτι την έχουμε βάλει)



 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## alextg

Κορυφη ο Μανωλης ... τα λογια ειναι περιττα.Αν και ειχα την ευκαιρια να βγαλω μονο μια φοτο μαζι του στο Wabba 2009 φανηκε πολυ προσιτος και καλο παιδι ...

----------


## NASSER

> Κορυφη ο Μανωλης ... τα λογια ειναι περιττα.Αν και ειχα την ευκαιρια να βγαλω μονο μια φοτο μαζι του στο Wabba 2009 φανηκε πολυ προσιτος και καλο παιδι ...


Aυτο που αντιλειφθηκες, αυτο ειναι ο Μανωλης. Πολυ καλο παιδι και προσiτος  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Νεεες φωτο του Μανωλη!!! Τα λογια ειναι περιττα...

----------


## Polyneikos

Nασσερ είναι "μεγαλύτερος" ή μου φαίνεται;;
Μπάλες είναι !!Σε σχεση με κιλα που κατεβαινε το 2005 θα είναι βαρύτερος στους αγωνες ;;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω χωρίς να έχω αμφιβολίες έχω να πώ πως τον βλέπω σαφώς βαρύτερο και θα κατέβει με την γνωστή χυδαία γράμωση με αξιώσεις , σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι όπως παλιά ακόμη και στην καλύτερη φόρμα του , σίγουρα πιο  ανεβασμένος :03. Thumb up:

----------


## docmar

Ειναι ηδη καλυτερος και για αυτο και μονο, ασχετα με το ποια θεση θα καταλαβει στους αγωνες που θα συμμετασχει, του αξιζει ενα ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ.

Μπραβο φιλε,....καλη επιτυχια.

----------


## ioannis1

και μονο που παιρνει μερος σε τετοιο αγωνα εχει το σεβασμο μας.καλη δυναμη του ευχομαι.

----------


## NASSER

> Ειναι ηδη καλυτερος και για αυτο και μονο, ασχετα με το ποια θεση θα καταλαβει στους αγωνες που θα συμμετασχει, του αξιζει ενα ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ.
> 
> Μπραβο φιλε,....καλη επιτυχια.


Ο Γιωργος τα ειπε ολα παιδια καθως ειναι πιο κοντα του και τον βλεπει πιο συχνα. Ο Μανωλης ειναι βαρυτερος με τελεια γραμμωση και οι μυς του δειχνουν ακομα πιο δουλεμενοι. Παντα ειχε το χαρακτηρισμο του αρχαιου κουρου για οσους τον ειχαν δει απο κοντα. Καιρος να το μαθουν και εξω απο τα συνορα της Ελλαδας!!!

----------


## Paco

Aυτό που μου αρεσει σε αυτον τον αθλητη,είναι ότι σε ένα υψος 1.85 - 1.90 (καπου εκει τον υπολογίζω)έχει βαλει τεραστιους μυς και ποιότητα,για τους γνωστες του αθληματος όλοι ξερουμε πόσο δύσκολο είναι ..
Καλη του επιτυχία στους αγωνες που θα δώσει,μακαρι να εχει όρεξη να το κυνηγησει !

----------


## NASSER

Ενας φιλος του φορουμ μαζι με το γιο του και τον Μανωλη. Ελπιζω φυσιογνωμικα να τους αναγνωρισετε... 
Και μια φωτο προφιλ του Μανωλη που λεει πολλα...

----------


## KATERINI 144

τρομερός ο Μανώλης  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

 :03. Clap:

----------


## Exci

Θηριο ο Μανωλης  :05. Biceps:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

παιδια να ενημερώσουμε έγκαιρα πότε ακριβώς θα πάει ο μανώλης στην αμερική , γιατί εχω μιλήσει με ένα φίλο μου απο νιου τζερσι να τον βοηθήσουν σε ότι χρειαστεί να πάει σε γυμναστήριο εκει να φωτογραφηθεί ακόμη και να τον φιλοξενήσει στο σπίτι του , αυτός είναι φίλος αδερφός είχε έρθει και στο γιούνιβερς μαζί μου , είναι φοβερό άτομο με γνωριμίες και πολύ θετική ενέργεια λέγετε σωτήρης γιαννιώτης .
μόλις μάθω ακριβώς πότε θα πάει ο μανώλης θα δωσω και τηλέφωνο στον σωτήρη του μανώλη αλλα και στον μανώλη ώστε να έχει εκεί και ανθρώπους φίλους να τον βοηθήσουν και να κάνουν φαν κλάμπ , πιστεύω θα τον ανεβάσουν και ψυχολογικα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ενας φιλος του φορουμ μαζι με το γιο του και τον Μανωλη. Ελπιζω φυσιογνωμικα να τους αναγνωρισετε... 
> Και μια φωτο προφιλ του Μανωλη που λεει πολλα...


o Xαρης Κοτσιβός δεν είναι Νασσερ;;(satheo)

----------


## NASSER

Σωστα Κωστα, ο Χαρης ειναι με τον γιο του που του μοιαζει καταπληκτικα.

----------


## NASSER

Πιο αποκαλυπτικες και πιο καλλιτεχνικες φωτο του Μανωλη. Θαυμαστε!!!

----------


## Levrone

στην πρωτη φωτο λες και ειναι ετοιμος σε περιπτωση που πανε να χωρισουν τα βαγονια να τα κρατησει και να τα ενωσει!!!!

----------


## KATERINOULA

> στην πρωτη φωτο λες και ειναι ετοιμος σε περιπτωση που πανε να χωρισουν τα βαγονια να τα κρατησει και να τα ενωσει!!!!


 :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## Paco

Λοιπόν εγω θα το πω και ας θεωρηθει υπερβολικο από καποιους ,ριψοκίνδυνη πρόβλεψη από αλλους:*ΑΥΤΟΣ Ο ΚΑΡΑΜΑΝΛΑΚΗΣ,όπως τον βλέπω σε αυτες τις φωτο,μπορεί να παρει την πρόκριση για το Mr Olympia !Καλη του επιτυχια !!* :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## alextg

Απλα απιστευτος !!!  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## ioannis1

αν ειναι τωρα ετσι θα παει πολυ καλα πιστευω..

----------


## billys15

Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα παρει καλη θεση  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## James

Φοβερος ο  Καραμανλάκης.Πολλες μαζες,ίνες το στήθος του,τα χερια του είναι τεραστια,ότι και να πω είναι λιγο.

----------


## Panoz

Κ επειδη οι μερες περνουν, μια ακομη φωτο.  :02. Shock:

----------


## Polyneikos

Τι λες τωρα;;; :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## alextg

Εχω μεινει μαλ!@#  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## thomaslar

σε γυμναστηριο στην λαρισα δεν ειναι τραβηγμενη αυτη η φωτογραφια?

----------


## Panoz

> σε γυμναστηριο στην λαρισα δεν ειναι τραβηγμενη αυτη η φωτογραφια?


Οχι "σε γυμναστηριο".....ΣΤΟ γυμναστηριο στη λαρισα.  :01. Smile:

----------


## NASSER

Πραγματικά ειναι σε πολυ καλή κατασταση αλλα και ο ιδιος εχει βαλει πολυ ψηλα τον πηχη και δεν αναπαυεται. Καθε μερα βελτιωνεται!!!
Μπραβο Μανωλη!!!!!!

----------


## NASSER

Λιγο πιο αποκαλυπτικες φωτο του Μανωλη... τα σχολια δικα σας!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Eγω θα το πω και ας φανω υπερβολικος,ο Μανωλης αν είχε 2-3 αγωνες που να δινουν πρόκριση για το Olympia,σε καποιον την χτυπουσε σιγουρα,δεν ξερω κατα πόσο στο Atlantic Pro ,που θα είναι ο μοναδικος του αγωνας πριν το Olympia,την στιγμη που είναι η πρωτη του εμφανιση σε *Μεγαλο - Αμερικανικο -  Επαγγελματικο  Αγώνα*,εχει μεγαλη σημασια αυτο που τόνισα,θα τον αφησουν να βγει για comparison με τους πρώτους.Θα ψαξω να μαθω ποιοι κατεβαινουν γιατι και αυτο εχει την σημασία του...
Παντως είναι ο ποιοτικότερος και μεγαλυτερος Καραμανλακης που έχουμε δει σίγουρα,και αυτο το κορμί δύσκολα παίζεται,ακομα και σε επαγγελματικους αγώνες,είναι ψηλο παιδί αλλά με τόσο τεραστιους και γρανιτενιους μυς  αλλά και τόσο χυδαία γραμμωση αυτό θα του είναι πλεονέκτημα γιατι θα κανει τους άλλους προ να φαίνονται "νανοι".
Είμαι πολύ εντυπωσιασμενος και μπραβο του που μετα από τόση μεγαλη αποχή κατεβαινει όχι για την παρουσια αλλά για να κλεψει εντυπώσεις . :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

ξεφυγε απο τα ελληνικα δεδομενα πλεον.

----------


## alextg

> ξεφυγε απο τα ελληνικα δεδομενα πλεον.


 :03. Thumb up:  Εχει καρα-ξεφυγει ...

----------


## Muscleboss

E-Κ-Π-Λ-Η-Κ-Τ-Ι-Κ-Ο-Σ

 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 

 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Μαρία

Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια για αυτόν τον αθλητή!!!!!Είναι πολύ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΣ!!!!!Αξίζει την πρόκριση και με το παραπάνω!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## NASSER

Οτι και να λεμε ειναι λιγο για τον Μανωλη αλλα και για τον ιδιο οσα και να τον παινεψουμε, δεν αναπαυεται γιατι ειναι επαγγελματιας και στοχευει συνεχως για το καλυτερο. Ο ανταγωνισμος στον πρωτο του επαγγελματικο αγωνα θα ειναι μεγαλος καθως ολοι κυνηγανε την προκριση για το Olympia. Στοχος του Μανωλη ειναι να πλασαριστει σε καλη θεση με κυρια οπλα του τη συμμετρια, γραμμωση και μια καλαισθητη παρουσια. Ειναι πολυ προσγειωμενος καθως εχει μελετησει τους συναθλητες του και δεν τους υποτιμαει.
Οποιο και να ειναι το αποτελεσμα το σιγουρο ειναι πως με τετοιο παρουσιαστικο δεν θα περασει απαρατηρητος και αυτο εχει σημασια καθως ο επαγγελματιας ββ επικρατει και επιβιωνει στο χωρο διπλωματικα.

----------


## KATERINOULA

*Ότι και να πώ θα είναι λίγο και φοβάμαι μην το χαλάσω. 
Μια εικόνα...χίλιες λέξεις!
Μπράβο στο παλικάρι....αξίζει!
Μην σου πώ οτι τον παντρεύομαι κι'όλας!
Καλή τύχη λοιπόν στον IRONMANώλη!*

----------


## Paco

Oι τελειες αναλογίες !Προσπαθω να βρω ένα σημειο που να μην πεφτει το ματι αλλά αδυνατω !!Βαλτε και καμια φωτό από πόδια,αν και υποψιαζομαι ότι θα εχει πόδια δεινοσαυρου... :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Μαρία

> Oι τελειες αναλογίες !Προσπαθω να βρω ένα σημειο που να μην πεφτει το ματι αλλά αδυνατω !!Βαλτε και καμια φωτό από πόδια,αν και υποψιαζομαι ότι θα εχει πόδια δεινοσαυρου...


Καλά υποψιαζεσαι!!!!Εχει και πόδια και γάμπα,αν δεις προηγουμενες φωτο του θα καταλάβεις απλα φαντασου πως θα είναι τώρα!!!!!!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINOULA

> Oι τελειες αναλογίες !Προσπαθω να βρω ένα σημειο που να μην πεφτει το ματι αλλά αδυνατω !!Βαλτε και καμια φωτό από πόδια,αν και υποψιαζομαι ότι θα εχει πόδια δεινοσαυρου...









*σωστά φαντάζεσαι!!!*

----------


## alextg

Εγω αυτο που βλεπω και ξαναβλεπω ειναι το στηθος του .... ειναι απλα ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ! Εεεεεεεεεεεεεεετσι !!!! Λες και πηγε και κολλησε μια μαρμαροπλακα εκειπανω !  :02. Shock:

----------


## Panoz

:01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ωραίες φωτο παιδια πολύ καλός ο μανώλης και πιστεύω θα πάει πολύ καλά μόνο να δημοσιεύσετε ακριβή ημερομηνία μετάβασης στην αμερική για τους αγώνες να κανονίσω να υπάρχουν φίλοι που ενδιαφέρονται να βοηθήσουν σε ότι χρειαστεί  τον μανώλη :03. Thumb up:

----------


## leyteris_fit

Να του μεταφέρετε τις ευχες ολων μας για καλη επιτυχια.

----------


## kostas82

To παληκάρι έχει ξεφύγει από τα ελληνικά δεδομένα προ πολλού!
Μακάρι να διαπρέψει έξω,του αξίζει :03. Thumb up:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

*GO FOR IT*

----------


## NASSER

Πλησιαζουν οι μερες που ο Μανωλης θα βρεθει επι της σκηνης. Μια παρομοια εικονα σαν και αυτη πλησιαζει...



Βαλκανικο ifbb 2005 Αθηνα

----------


## Muscleboss

έτσι ακριβώς, παρόμοια εικόνα, μόνο που ο καραμανλάκης θα κουβαλάει περισσότερα μυικά κιλά...

forza manolo! :05. Posing: 

MB

----------


## the_big_litho

Α Π Ι Σ Τ Ε Υ Τ Ο Σ

----------


## docmar

> Πλησιαζουν οι μερες που ο Μανωλης θα βρεθει επι της σκηνης. Μια παρομοια εικονα σαν και αυτη πλησιαζει...
> 
> 
> 
> Βαλκανικο ifbb 2005 Αθηνα


Τι μου θυμιζεις φιλε μου.......

----------


## NASSER

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMW549khn8s

[YOUTUBE="man"]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PMW549khn8s&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PMW549khn8s&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## billys15

Πολυ δυναμικο το βιντεο!  :01. Smile:

----------


## NASSER

Θα ακολουθησουν και πιο δυναμικα βιντεο! Υπομονη...

----------


## Polyneikos

Μπραβο Νασσερ,θελουμε και άλλα !!! :03. Clap: Προχωρημενο βιντεο.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

παιδια μόλις είχα ευχάριστα νέα απο αμερική είχε καιρό να επικοινωνήσει ο φίλος μου ο σωτήρης και ανησύχησα μήπως ήταν στην καλιφόρνια , αλλα τελικα θα είναι στο τζερσυ είχε πρόβλημμα με τον υπολογιστή και δεν διάβασε το μαιλ μου και μου έστειλε πρίν λίγο οτι όλα οκ θα δώσω αυριο το τηλέφωνο του μανώλη στον σωτήρη να επικοινωνήσει μαζί του και να τον περιμένει στην αμερικη μπορεί και να τον φιλοξενήσει να γλυτώσει κάποια έξοδα ακόμη και φαγητο που χρειάζετε να τον φτιάξουν και μετακινήσεις , ο σωτήρης είναι αδερφός τον γνώρισε και ο τασος ο μηνίδης όταν πήγαμε παρεα στο γιούνιβερς 

και χάρηκα πολύ μακάρι να έρθουν όλα βολικά και στον μανώλη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

*Ενα μη συνηθισμενο βιντεακι για τα ελληνικα δεδομενα!!! Απολαυστε το!!! Μανωλης Καραμανλακης!!!

http://s566.photobucket.com/albums/s...sGmIronMan.flv*

----------


## KATERINI 144

ωραία σκηνοθεσία,πολύ καλό το βιντεακι.

----------


## Μαρία

Οτι και να πεις για αυτόν τον αθλητή είναι λίγο!!!!!
Απλά κορυφαίος!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER



----------


## Paco

Αν δεν πεσει σε τίποτα γνωστους επαγγελματίες μπορεί να παρει μια θεση στην τριάδα ο Μανώλης .Ευχομαι ότι καλύτερο στον Iron Manoli !!

----------


## NASSER

> *Ενα μη συνηθισμενο βιντεακι για τα ελληνικα δεδομενα!!! Απολαυστε το!!! Μανωλης Καραμανλακης!!!
> 
> http://s566.photobucket.com/albums/s...sGmIronMan.flv*


Το βιντεακι το θεωρω κορυφαιο για τα ελληνικα δεδομενα. 

Οσο για τη λιστα των συμμετοχων δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει καθωςγνωριζουμε πως ειναι και αλλοι οι συμμετεχοντες που ηδη εχουν παιξει σε προηγουμενους αγωνες και δεν εχουν περασει απαρατηρητοι. Στη λιστα ειναι μεχρι στιγμης οσοι εχουν προπληρωσει τη συμμετοχη τους.

----------


## Panoz

> 


Νομιζω ο Darrem charles συμμετεχει καθε χρονο σ αυτο τον αγωνα, πιθανο να δηλωσει. 
Επισης κ ο troy alves π ειναι πολυ καλος θα συμμετασχει.
Παντως απ αυτους ο tabrizi θα ξεχωρισει κ σιγουρα ο Μανωλης αλλα ειναι νωρις ακομη για προβλεψεις.

----------


## The Rock

Παιδιά έχουν κυκλοφορήσει πριν κανα 2 μηνο μερικά βιντεάκια του στο Youtube που προπονείται στο Temple του Dorian Yates ...έχει γίνει τεράστιος ... από ότι άκουσα γυρω στα 115 κιλά ...
Συγνώμη αλλά έχει ξεφύγει από τα ελληνικά στατιστικά γιατί δεν του δίνουν την επαγγελματική κάρτα να ακολουθήσει την πορεία του Κεφαλιανού ? 
Διαψεύστε με αν μπορείτε αλλά νομίζω ότι το αξίζει να την πάρει την κάρτα  ...

----------


## NASSER

> Παιδιά έχουν κυκλοφορήσει πριν κανα 2 μηνο μερικά βιντεάκια του στο Youtube που προπονείται στο Temple του Dorian Yates ...έχει γίνει τεράστιος ... από ότι άκουσα γυρω στα 115 κιλά ...
> Συγνώμη αλλά έχει ξεφύγει από τα ελληνικά στατιστικά γιατί δεν του δίνουν την επαγγελματική κάρτα να ακολουθήσει την πορεία του Κεφαλιανού ? 
> Διαψεύστε με αν μπορείτε αλλά νομίζω ότι το αξίζει να την πάρει την κάρτα  ...


Εισαι ανενημέρωτος φιλε. Διαβασε ολο το τοπικ και θα καταλαβεις. Εχει παρει και επαγγελματικη καρτα και σε δυο βδομαδες παιζει τον πρωτο του επαγγαλματικο αγωνα.

----------


## The Rock

Α συγνώμη διάβασα λίγο αλλά οχι όλο ... ωραίο ... το αξίζει το παλικάρι ... και πάλι συγνώμη ..

----------


## kafros gate 7

http://s566.photobucket.com/albums/ss106/nasserammari/?action=view¤t=FacebookGoldenMoviesGmIronMan.flv

http://s566.photobucket.com/albums/s...sGmIronMan.flv

----------


## ANNA VANDEVA

ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΜΑΝΩΛΗ ΤΟΝ ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟ!!!
ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΘΕΣΗ!!!

----------


## billys15

Καλα τα βιντεο που βγαζει ειναι κορυφαια και σε ανεβαζουν.Μ'αρεσε πολυ το τελειωμα του 2ου  :01. Smile Wide: 

P.S.: Το 1ο βιντεο του παραπανω post δεν παιζει,βγαζει σφαλμα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Συνεντευξη του Μανωλη απότον Γιωργο GreekMusclenet.Γιωργο όπως παντα άψογος !!!

[YOUTUBE="HBg3uNBJ93c&feature=channel"]HBg3uNBJ93c&feature=channel[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## NASSER

Η συνεντευξη του Μανωλη στο Novotel τον Ιουνιο 2009 απο το greekmuscle.net ειναι η πιο πληρης που εχει γινει μεχρι στιγμης, καθως και ο Μανωλης εχει επιπεδο λογου και τροπο σκεψεων.  :03. Clap: 

Ο Μανωλης πριν λιγο αναχωρησε για Αμερικη μπαινοντας ετσι στην τελικη ευθεια για τον πρωτο του επαγγελματικο αγωνα. Το bodybuilding.gr θα ειναι σε επαφη μαζι του και θα σας ενημερωνει για την διεξαγωγη του αγωνα. 

Καλη επιτυχια στο IRONMAN  :03. Thumbs Up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

καλη επιτυχία στο Μανώλη, το  :bodybuilding.gr:  ειναι μαζί του  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τωρα μιλάω με τον φίλο μου στην αμερική και είναι κανονισμένο να πάρει τον μανωλη 7:45 απο νεα υορκη jfk για το ατλάντικ  σιτυ οπού θα μείνει ο μανώλης ο μανώλης πετάει αυτή την στιγμή απλα το συγκεκριμένο αεροδρόμιο είναι περίπου 3 ωρες μακρυα .

οπότε θα έχει και τον χρόνο του ο μανώλης να προσαρμοστεί και οργανικα απο το τζετ λανκ και να δώσει τον καλύτερο εαυτό του σ αυτούς τούς αγώνες  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Μαρία

Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλα!!!Καλή επιτυχία στον Καραμανλάκη,το αξίζει γιατί εκτος από καλός αθλητής υψηλού επιπέδου :03. Thumb up:  εχει και αριστη προσωπικότητα σαν άνθρωπος!

----------


## Exci

Nice, για να δουμε

----------


## Polyneikos

Καλη επιτυχία στον Μανωλη,μπορεί να πετυχει κατι πολύ καλο,εινια πραγματικα ταλέντο !GO eat them !! :04. Box Sack:

----------


## NASSER

Με αγαπη απο τον Μανωλη στους φιλους και μελη του WWW.BODYBUILDING.GR

















Τα σχολια δικα σας...

----------


## Muscleboss

Πάμε γερά!  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## NASSER

Θα πρεπει να αναφερω πως ο Μανωλης ειναι στην τελικη ευθεια πριν τον αγωνα και ειναι σε φαση αδιασματος. Φανταστειτε τι εχει να γινει οταν θα ειναι στην τελικη μερα!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καταπληκτική φόρμα και φαντάζομαι πως θα είναι στην τελική μέρα πιο πρισμένος και γεμάτος ίνες .

καλή επιτυχία στον μανώλη που είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα έχει μια πολύ καλή φόρμα και θα πάει καλά :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## leyteris_fit

> Με αγαπη απο τον Μανωλη στους φιλους και μελη του WWW.BODYBUILDING.GR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Το σωμα του μπορει να παρει τρελες μαζες! Πολλες προδιαγραφες σαν αθλητής! Καλή του επιτυχία!

----------


## Polyneikos

Που να αρχίσει την υδατανθράκωση !!Φοβερος !Παρτους τα κεφαλια Μανωλη !!Γερα !! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Μαρία

Θα σκίσει στον αγώνα!!!!!Ολοκληρωμένος αθλητής,τεράστιος σε όλο του το μεγεθος,οτι και να πεις για τον Καραμανλάκη είναι λίγο!!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## alextg

Απλα απιστευτος ... ινες !!  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## billys15

Χωρις να θελω να το παιξω καλος,χαλαρα απο τους πιο καλοσχηματισμενους ωμους παγκοσμιως 8)

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Φ Ο Β Ε Ρ Ο Σ :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## anjelica

καλη επιτυχια!!!!!!!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## The Rock

Ωραία αν και μικρή η συνέντευξη ! Μπράβο το παλικάρι !Πραγματικά μπράβο ! Πήρε επαγγελματιοκή κάρτα έχει στόχο το Ολύμπια ! Ξέρετε τι με εντυπωσιάζει ρε παιδιά ? Είνα 1,85 ! Για ΒΒ είναί ψηλός,όχι είναι ψηλός παιδιά !

----------


## Emman

Πραγματικά  Τ Ε Ρ Α Σ Τ Ε Ι Ο Σ !!  Καλή επιτυχία στον Μανώλη..

----------


## RAMBO

ειναι τεραστιος και φανταστικος αθλητης ... :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## KATERINI 144

εκτος το οτι ειναι τεράστιος μου κανει μεγαλη εντύπωση και η ποιότητα που εχει  :02. Shock: παρα πολυ καλο αποτέλεσμα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## the_big_litho

Την μερα του αγωνα θα ειναι ακομα καλυτερος, πιο στεγνος και πιο γεματος μυικα, βαλε και το μαυρισμα, θα ειναι απαιχτος.... Μπραβο Μανο, συνεχισε γερα   :03. Clap:

----------


## ovelix

ο ανθρωπος απλα δεν παιζετε  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αντε Μανωλη,τελευταιες ώρες,παμε γερα ,καλη επιτυχία σου ευχόμαστε !!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Levrone

παμε παμε παμε! 

καιοπως μ αρεσει να λεω..

ΟΛΟΥΣ ΘΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΗΔ....ΜΕ!!!!

----------


## The Rock

Αποτελέσματα παιδιά ? Τέλειωσε ο αγώνας ?

----------


## thegravijia

*MEN'S FIRST CALLOUT:
*
Melvin Anthony
Gustavo Badell
Troy Alves
Hide Yamagishi 

*SECOND CALLOUT:*

Khalid Almohsinawi
Oscar Dexter
Leo Ingram
Robert Piotrocowicz
Craig Richardson 
Marcos 

*THIRD CALLOUT:
*
Marc Lavoie
Danielle Seccarecci
Daron Lytle
Emmanoui Karamaniakis
Frederic Sauvage
Marcos Chacon 

*FOURTH CALLOUT:*

Simon Cohen
JoJo Ntiforo
Jocelyn Pelletier
Emro Karadjuzovic
Jorge Barrios-Sanchez
Lee Apperson 

*FIFTH CALLOUT:*

Troy Alves
Melvin Anthony
Hide Yamigishi
Gustavo Badell

----------


## NASSER

Tελευταιες φωτο απο τον πρωτο επαγγελματικο αγωνα του Μανωλη!

----------


## ioannis1

καταπληκτικος.ειναι απιστευτος.απο τα προκριματικα ειναι;

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικες φωτό ακόμα :

----------


## NASSER

Αυτες οι φωτο τα λενε ολα σε τι φορμα ειναι ο Μανωλης! Δεν πιστευω πως το αποτελεσμα θα ηταν εφικτο για τα ελληνικα δεδομενα.

----------


## ioannis1

:02. Shock:  :02. Shock: εχω παθει.τι ποδια ειναι αυτα;

----------


## NASSER

> Tελευταιες φωτο απο τον πρωτο επαγγελματικο αγωνα του Μανωλη!





> Μερικες φωτό ακόμα :


 
ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟΣ!!!!!   :03. Bowdown:

----------


## ioannis1

ποτε εχουμε αποτελεσματα;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πραγματικά είναι πολύ καλός έχει καλή φόρμα είναι γραμωμένος ώς το κόκκαλο δεν ξέρουμε μόνο ακόμη πως φαίνετε δίπλα στους άλλους είναι εμφανώς βαρύτερος απ ότι τον συνηθήσαμε  ο μανώλης και το ντεμπούτο του σ αυτή την κατηγορία είναι πολύ καλό  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mερικα comparisons για να παρουμε μια ιδεα το επίπεδο::*

----------


## ioannis1

πολυ καλα στεκεται νομιζω.

----------


## The Rock

Μπράβο το παλικάρι ! Εμφανώς όχι επειδή έιναι Έλληνας αλλά αλήθεια αυτός και ο διπλανός στα αριστερά του ο φαλακρός είναι οι 2 καλύτεροι ...... με 10 κιλά μυική μάζα και περισσότερη διαγραφή μυικών ινών είναιέ τοιμος για Ολύμπια πέρα πό την πλάκα ! Και πάλι μπράβο περιμένουμε αποτελέσματα !

----------


## ioannis1

δυσκολος ανταγωνισμος..

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ασχετα μάζας έχει το καλύτερο σώμα σαν σχήμα ειδικά στις μπροστινές πλάτης είναι φανταστικός :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Αναμεσα σαυτους που ποζαρει, τους εχει ολους! Δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει πιο γραμμωμενος! Ειδικα τα ποδια του ειναι ασυναγωνιστα!
Μπραβο Μανωλη!!!

----------


## The Rock

Θα έλεγα ότι σε τετρακέφαλους,μηριαίους δικέφαλους,γλουτούς,δικέφαλους,τραπεζοιδείς τους έχει όλους ή το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό ... και ο διπλανός του είναι καλός ανταγωνιστής .. έχω την αίσθηση ότι για λίγο περισσότερο γέμισμα και άνοιγμα άνω μεριάς των φτερών παίρνει για λίγο το Μανώλη ... στήθος είνα ιστα ίδια κυβικά όπως και κοιλιακούς θα έλεγα .. τον παίρνει τον Μανώλη λίγο νομίζω στην γάμπα ... αυτά

----------


## Polyneikos

Ας παρουμε μια γευση με ποιους πάτησε σκηνη ο Μανώλης στον πρωτο του επαγγελματικό αγώνα για να καταλάβουμε την επιτυχία του !

*1st callout (Eκει θα παιχτεί και η πρώτη τετραδα του αγωνα λογικα)*

*Hidetada Yamagishi - Gustavo Baddell - Melvin Anthony - Troy Alves*

----------


## NASSER

Αυτο που συνεχως με επιβεβαιωνει, ειναι οτι ο Μανωλης πρεπει να ηταν ο πιο γραμμωμενος-φορμαρισμενος αθλητης του αγωνα. Οποιο και αν ειναι το αποτελεσμα, προσωπικα χαιρομαι γιαυτο που παρουσιασε ο Μανωλης  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*2nd callout (Λογικα για τις θεσεις 5-9)*

*Leo Ingram - Robert Piotrocowicz - Craig Richardson - Oscar Dexter - Khalid Almohsinawi - Marcos Chacon*

----------


## Levrone

τωρα πρεπει να δοθει το χτυπημα το καλο! 

ειναι σε φορμα που τους χτυπαει στα ισα..

ουτε βημα πισω..

----------


## Levrone

για τους αλλους μια εκτιμηση..

να πω Badell απ τα παλια? μ αρεσε ετσι οπως τον βλεπω.

----------


## ioannis1

melvinantony βλεπω..

----------


## The Rock

> για τους αλλους μια εκτιμηση..
> 
> να πω Badell απ τα παλια? μ αρεσε ετσι οπως τον βλεπω.


Με διαφορά !

----------


## Littlejohn

Εγώ αυτό που βλέπω με το άπειρο μου μάτι, είναι ότι έχει τα πιο βαθιά κοψίματα σε ώμους και πόδια, απ`όλους... Ιδίως οι ώμοι του είναι εξωφρενικοί (με την καλή έννοια)... :02. Shock: 

Οι κριτές σε τέτοιους αγώνες τι κοιτάνε περισσότερο? Μάζα, συμμετρία ή κοψίματα?

Anyways, ότι και να βγεί ο άνθρωπος του αξίζουν πολλά έυγε... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## nicolaos_m

Κατ'αρχας ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στον Μανωλη!!! Και σε ανωτερα φιλε!
Σαν αθλητες θα ελεγα τον TROY ALVES... ειναι ο πιο ετοιμος για αυτον τον αγωνα... αλλα ο MELVIN ANTHONY θα ειναι στο Ολυμπια γιατι ακομα θελει λιγο... παντος απο αυτους δεν ειδα κατι που με φοβισε για τον Μιχαλη... 
Για πρωτη φορα η Ελληνικη σημετοχη... εσκισε!!!
Και παλι μπραβο στον Μανωλη!!!!!

----------


## billys15

Μπράβο και ξανά μπράβο στον Μανώλη για την τρελή φόρμα που έχει πιάσει! Σίγουρα θα αφήσει πολύ καλές εντυπώσεις,ανεξάρτητα από την θέση!  :01. Wink:

----------


## NASSER

12η θεση ηρθε ο Μανωλης! Πιστευω πως τα πηγε πολυ καλα!
Συγχαρητηρια Μανωλη και εις ανωτερα γιατι πανω απ'ολα το αξιζεις! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Οι κρητικες μας για τον αγωνα δεν πιστευω να εχουν νοημα, αν αναφερω μονο πως ο Μωνωλης μετα απο 4 χρονια αποχης απο τη σκηνη επεστρεψε και αγωνιστηκε σε επαγγελματικο επιπεδο. 
Δεν ειχε καμια υποστηριξη διπλωματικη (κατι που μετραει πολυ σαυτους τους αγωνες) και ωστοσο κερδισε τις εντυπωσεις. Και παλι μπραβο του!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Πολύ καλή θεση για τον Μανωλη στο πρωτο του υπερΑτλαντικό ταξίδι !!Για τους γνωστες του επαγγελματικου bodybuilding η 12η θεση πρέπει να λέει πολλά !Παραθετω την τελικη κατάταξη ::*


*1. Gustavo Badell*
*2. Hidetada Yamagishi*
*3. Troy Alves*
*4. Melvin Anthony*
*5. Leo Ingram*
*6. Robert Piotrkowicz*
*7. Craig Richardson*
*8. Khalid Almohsinawi*
*9. Oscar Dexter*
*10. Marcos Chacon*
*11. Daniele Seccarecci*
*12. Emmanouil Karamanlakis*
*13. Frederic Sauvage*
*14. Marc Lavoie*
*15. Daron Lytle*
*16. Jocelyn Pelletier*
*16. Emro Karaduzovic*
*16. Simon Cohen*
*16. Jorge Barrios-Sanchez*
*16. Lee Apperson*
*16. JoJo NtiforoAlain Desmarais*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## ioannis1

συγχαρητηρια στον μανωλη επαιξε με μεγαθηρια και αφησε πισω του 10 αθλητες.πιστευω αν βελτιωσει την πλατη του απο πισω θα ειναι απαικτος.μπραβο μανωλη.

----------


## Μαρία

> 12η θεση ηρθε ο Μανωλης! Πιστευω πως τα πηγε πολυ καλα!
> Συγχαρητηρια Μανωλη και εις ανωτερα γιατι πανω απ'ολα το αξιζεις!
> Οι κρητικες μας για τον αγωνα δεν πιστευω να εχουν νοημα, αν αναφερω μονο πως ο Μωνωλης μετα απο 4 χρονια αποχης απο τη σκηνη επεστρεψε και αγωνιστηκε σε επαγγελματικο επιπεδο. 
> Δεν ειχε καμια υποστηριξη διπλωματικη (κατι που μετραει πολυ σαυτους τους αγωνες) και ωστοσο κερδισε τις εντυπωσεις. Και παλι μπραβο του!


+1000 Μετράει και το γεγονός οτι έπαιξε και κοντραρίστηκε στην ιδια σκηνή δίπλα σε θηρία και παγκοσμίως γνωστούς και καταξιωμένους αθλητες.
Συγχαρητήρια Μανώλη μας έκανες όλους περήφανους!!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## alextg

Συγχαρητήρια Μανώλη  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## The Rock

ΣΥγχαρητήρια και μπράβο του αλλά θεωρώ παιδιά ότι μπορούσε και καλύτερα ....
Κακά τα ψέματα έπιασε φόρμα για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα ξέφυγε και μπήκε στα παγκόσμια ...
Αν εξαιρέσουμε αρκετούς από ότι είδα έπρεπε να είναι για μένα στην 7-8 θέση ...
Τέλος πάντως μπράβο στο παλικάρι !

Παιδιά να ρώτη κάτι,για πρόκριση γαι το Ολύμπια πρέπει σε κάποιον από τους αγώνες που την δίνουν να πιάσει 5άδα σωστά ?

Ο επόμενος αγώνας ποιος και πότε είναι που δίνει πρόκριση ?

----------


## nicksigalas

Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο σε εναν αθλητη που εκπροσοπησε την ελλαδα σε εναν τετοιο αγωνα Συγχαρητηρια μεγαλε ΜΑΝΩΛΗ :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## narta

> συγχαρητηρια στον μανωλη επαιξε με μεγαθηρια και αφησε πισω του 10 αθλητες.πιστευω αν βελτιωσει την πλατη του απο πισω θα ειναι απαικτος.μπραβο μανωλη.


Και εγω με τα ελαχιστα που ξερω, αυτο προσεξα. Λιγη περισσοτερη πυκνοτητα στην πλατη και θα εχει πολυ καλυτερα πλασαρισματα. Προσωπικα δεν τον θελω και με περισσοτερο ογκο γιατι εχει πολυ "ομορφο" σωμα.

Συγχαρητηρια και παλυ στον μεγαλο αυτο αθλητή!

----------


## billys15

Μπράβο μεγάλε Μανώλη! Τώρα αρχίζει η καριέρα του και θα πάει μπροστά!

----------


## iwvi7

> ασχετα μάζας έχει το καλύτερο σώμα σαν σχήμα ειδικά στις μπροστινές πλάτης είναι φανταστικός


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ καλό πρώτο βήμα! Και είς ανώτερα!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολλα συγχαρητήρια στον μανώλη , γι αυτούς που γνωρίζουν η 12η θέση είναι πολύ κάλή γι αυτα τα επίπεδα και εχω να πώ γι αυτούς που δεν γνωρίζουν πως και στην τριάδα να άξιζε δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση με μια εμφανηση να πάρει ακριβώς αυτό που αξίζει αν δεν δείξει δείγματα γραφής , είναι καθαρα θέμα πολιτικης που εχω εξηγήσει σε παλιότερα τόπικ.

ενταξει πάντα τους δικούς μας τους έχουμε για καλύτερες θέσεις αλλα μην ξεχνάμε σε αυτα τα επίπεδα αν πάρεις τον τρίτο και τον βάλεις πρώτο άνετα καθετε και υπάρχει αιτιολόγηση απο τους κριτες έτσι είναι το ββ γι αυτο υπάρχουν και πολλοι κριτες ο καθενας έχει την άποψή του και την αιτιολογεί .

ειλικρινα ήταν πολύ καλή αυτή η θέση στάθηκε αξιοπρεπέστατα και γνώμη μου είναι πως πήγε πολύ καλά ενω δεν ήταν και στο 100% για την συγκεκριμένη στιγμή , πράγμα που σημαίνει πως τώρα έκανε την αρχή .

και ενα να ξέρετε βελτιώνεσε ανάλογα και με τον ανταγωνισμό δεν μπορεί ποτε ενας να τρέχει μόνος του η με αργούς αθλητες και να γίνει γρήγορος ο μανώλης πήρε το βάπτισμα του πυρός σε εναν μεγάλο επαγγελματικό αγώνα και όπως εχω ξαναπεί το αγωι ξυπνάει τον αγωγιάτη .

έδειξε πάντως πως έχει τα προσόντα με το παραπάνω να σταθεί σε αυτα τα επίπεδα και το αξίζει υγεία πάνω απ όλα καλή ψυχολογία που είναι βασικά και του χρόνου ακριβώς θα είναι ακόμη πιο απίστευτος  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

και εγω πιστευω οτι ο μανωλης θα παει πολυ καλα τα επομενα χρονια.θα ξεχωρισει μεσα στους μεγαλους πρωταθλητες.ειναι απιστευτος.

----------


## KATERINI 144

συγχαρητήρια στον Καραμανλακη, στάθηκε άξια στον αγώνα  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## thegravijia

kαι ο νικητης
http://www.rxmuscle.com/videos/c-int...mens-open.html

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Πολλα μπραβο στον Μανωλη :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: .Ισως να αξιζε και κατι παραπανω!

----------


## ioannis1

και εγω το πιστευω αυτο τωρα που ξαναειδα τις φωτο.παντως το ελληνικο ββ αναπτυσεται και ειναι καλο...

----------


## Exci

Μπραβο στον Μανωλη!  :03. Clap:

----------


## Levrone

αυτο που θα σημαινε εξελιξη για το bodybuilding , θα ηταν μαζι με τις νικες και τις καλες εμφανισεις, να εμπαινε και ενα αρθρο σε μια εφημεριδα για τον αγωνα αυτο..κυκλοφορουν τοσες εφημεριδες, γραφουν για τοσα αθληματα και τοσες μ....ες και δε γραφουν ποτε για ενα αγωνα bbing..μακαρι να ερ8ουν αλλες μερες..καλυτερες!

ωστοσο Μπραβο στο Μανωλη! και εχει και Κρητικο επι8ετο (δεν ξερω αν ειναι Κρητικος)! καλυτερα 12ος με τρελα περιθωρια εξελιξης παρα 9ος με ταβανι την 9η θεση..

----------


## Polyneikos

Μαλλον έγινε καποια σύγχυση με την βαθμολογία του Μανώλη,στον τελικο πίνακα βαθμολογίας κατατάσσσεται 14ος,όχι ότι έχει βαρίνουσα σημασια για την πρώτη του συμμετοχή,απλά το αναφέρω για την ιστορία...

----------


## NASSER

Προσθετω καποιες φωτο πισω απο τη σκινη και σε προσωπικες στιγμες του Μανωλη μετα τον αγωνα.

Οπως βλεπετε φοραει και τη μπλουζα της ομαδας PhD HELLAS TEAM εκτιμωντας την προσφορα της εταιρειας στην ολη προετοιμασια του.

----------


## KontorinisMD

Συγχαρητήρια στο Μανώλη Καραμανλάκη.  :03. Clap: 
Σημαντική αρχή και η συνέχεια ευχόμαστε ακόμη καλύτερη!
Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες! Τρώει επιτέλους!  :01. Mr. Green: 
Καλή επιστροφή να έχει στην Ελλάδα!

----------


## Muscleboss

και για την ιστορία οι νικήτριες των γυναικείων κατηγοριών του διαγωνισμού:

*Figure*

Larissa Reis






*Fitness*

Tracey Greenwood






*Women Bodybuilding*

Lisa Aukland



MB

----------


## iwvi7

Larissa Reis  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown: 
Απίστευτη !! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ ωραίες οι κοπέλες στο φίγκιουρ αλλα και η τελευταία το διευκρηνίζω σαν ββερ θα σχολιάσω και όχι σαν γυναίκα είναι φανταστική έχει απίστευτους μυς με ωραία συμετρία που θα ζήλευε και άντρας .

ο μανώλης είναι καταπληκτικός και αν ήταν να διάλεγα φωτο θα έλεγα αυτη η μπροστινή πλάτης είναι τέλεια με συμετρία και χωρίς αδύνατο σημείο πουθενά  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## spirospros

Τέτοιος αθλητής έχει να δώσει πολλά ακόμη στο άθλημα με πολύ μεγάλες διακρίσεις 

Συγχαρητήρια ...

----------

